# defoliation link- impressive results



## grass hopper (Nov 2, 2016)

happened to read this article and think i might start this SLOWLY.

http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-defoliation-tutorial


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 2, 2016)

Good luck.  I don't buy into it though


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 3, 2016)

Interesting read. I think there is some merit to that technique, but I also think its going to be strain dependent on the results. Like any method for growing, maintaining an optimized environment and happy plants is key. If they aren't happy plants then no unique method will make them advance. JMHO 

Ironically enough, I just defoliated one of my Pineapple Chunk twins last night. I'm going to leave the other one fully foliated and see which does better in a side by side grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2016)

Very interesting.  Would like to see a side by side on this done.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2016)

This was big a few years back over at breedbay.
I was not impressed nor were the growers that tried it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2016)

Im gonna shave one of my hairy legs and not the other and see what happens  :rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2016)

I always take everything on this site with a (huge) grain of salt.  I think this is the guy that says he got a 6 oz plant from CFLs the first time he ever grew....


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2016)

That would be total crap ....CFLS...LOL


----------



## zem (Nov 3, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I always take everything on this site with a (huge) grain of salt.  I think this is the guy that says he got a 6 oz plant from CFLs the first time he ever grew....



i want that magic


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 3, 2016)

remember folks...the internet dont lie......people do


just sayN


----------



## grass hopper (Nov 3, 2016)

if not for the pics, i would not give it any thought. my best gals most always seem to have the largest fan leaves...   i just trimmed off many fans and mid size which sure did send alota light thru the canapy. will see how they look a week from now. fingers crossed. dont see it doing much harm..  almost 5 weeks into 12/12. about halfway flower point...  got just one LSD that looks amazing. wish i had a couple clones from her. she maybe my best indoor plant ever, bud quantity wise.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 4, 2016)

I have done it a couple times in my grows when the opportunity worked out for me to do it. I think the biggest advantage it has is that it seems to increase tertiary branch growth, which if you are doing or planning to do scrog, having more nodes with more advanced branching increases bud-sites. 

However, I think this can be detrimental for some plant strains. I think there is a tipping point where too many bud sites leads to smaller buds on each site. I think getting the right amount of branching and growth while getting "bulkier" buds is a delicate balance that we have to achieve.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 4, 2016)

I know i am old fashioned, but leaves feed the plant.

  HP, i hear you on too many bud sites that are small. I did that once with master kush.. it was stupid how little those buds were. I topped it too much. Plus i didn't like the smoke...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey guys,,if its on the net it must be true. Yall need to stop lying.:rofl:


----------



## grass hopper (Nov 4, 2016)

agreed side by side would tell alot.. duck, i would love to hear from guys at breedbay that tried this. will feel a little more informed in a week or two. u should also pup. the pics sure are impressive. would like to be able to train girls to be so full. dont think its possible running 2 tents without full time maintenance, work..


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2016)

I would also like to see a side by side done.
I know tomatoes grow very well with few leaves when they have fruited.  Yeah,,,i know weed aint tomatoes. Ummmm,,,weed tomatoes, ,,yummy.  Yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 5, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> agreed side by side would tell alot.. duck, i would love to hear from guys at breedbay that tried this. will feel a little more informed in a week or two. u should also pup. the pics sure are impressive. would like to be able to train girls to be so full. dont think its possible running 2 tents without full time maintenance, work..




http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/ge...your-plants-continually-throughout-bloom.html



This read is from Real growers of the subject.  You are like I was and have to do things to see for self

:48:


tcabs


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 12, 2016)

I will be setting my girls in flower in a couple days, so when they are ready I will take another pic of them so we can see if there is any difference.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 2, 2016)

i will NOT be trimming fan leaves again. i did notice alot more light thru the canapy. also lots of new small bud sites but the primary buds slowed bulk up. i was, am disappointed with this idea.


----------



## zem (Dec 2, 2016)

never cut a plant's solar panels. whoever gave you that advice must never give any advice. glad you got the right lesson out of it and thanks for sharing. mgfcom thread comes to mind


----------



## zem (Dec 2, 2016)

Thats it, the great mgfcom bud defoliation experiment >>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38984 enjoy!


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 3, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> i will NOT be trimming fan leaves again. i did notice alot more light thru the canapy. also lots of new small bud sites but the primary buds slowed bulk up. i was, am disappointed with this idea.



:aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2016)

:rofl:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2016)

Ok so the girls are putting along, going into their 3rd week of flower. In the pics you can see the 2 girls, 1 on the left and 1 on the right-rear are both PC. The one on the left wasn't defoliated any while the one on the right was. In the pics it appears that the one that was defoliated hasn't done as much, but the proof is in the harvest. I will post more as time goes on. 

View attachment IMG_20161124_215143589_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20161128_082911870_HDR.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2016)

Pulling up a chair. I know Hushpuppy knows what he is doing and will give a fair comparison.


----------



## ross (Dec 6, 2016)

Never been a fan of defoliating. Only time I ever take healthy fans off is when I'm lollipopping the branch with it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 7, 2016)

Here is a pic from last night of the 2 Pineapple chunk. I can tell that the one on the left has grown more and appears to have more bud sites developing ahead of the one on the right. I cant say what the final yield will be like but it appears the PC doesn't care for defoliating. 

View attachment IMG_20161206_213921296_HDR.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 7, 2016)

As I understand it, defoliating is supposed to encourage tertiary branch growth. I have seen this happen positively once before with a different strain but the experiment had other factors that could've altered the results so the jury is still out on this one.

side note: The plant growth in the bottom right corner of above pic is not part of the PC plant behind it. That is the Goji that is sitting further to the right, just out of the pic.

Ironically enough, the PC looks very Indica in its growth structure and leaf structure but smokes totally like a Sativa, while the Goji has a VERY Sativa structure, leaf, and bud, but smokes more like an Indica.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 7, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> happened to read this article and think i might start this SLOWLY.
> 
> http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-defoliation-tutorial



I jump in to everything, I read this site a few times, i remember trying this and it was over my head, it just slowed things way down for me.
But I think you could pull it off, I'd want to watch that.
Here's the caveat: 
If you try to defoliate plants that are not in top condition, you're asking for trouble because defoliation will only stress your sick plants further.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 8, 2016)

Yeah you have to have good healthy plants whenever you do "high stress training" such as topping or defoliating.


----------



## zem (Dec 8, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> I cant say what the final yield will be like but it appears the PC doesn't care for defoliating.


HP i dont want to sound rude but I think that she cares more than you think


----------



## sopappy (Dec 8, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Yeah you have to have good healthy plants whenever you do "high stress training" such as topping or defoliating.



I learn pretty much everything the hard way but I went ahead and did a shitload of plucking yesterday. Topping has been hit or miss, I lose some. 
In flower, it just felt like I was harvesting the popcorn earlier. Seems to me any time I try this stuff i just slow things down or I get 2 small colas instead of 1 big one.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2016)

zem said:


> HP i dont want to sound rude but I think that she cares more than you think


LOL, you may be right


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 10, 2016)

If you do it right you should get something like this.... pic 1 pretrim/defoliation  pic 2  post trim/def  pic 3-5 tent @ 6weeks  :48:

IME this tech def works best on thick leaved Indica leaning strains...  my sativa leaning ladies need far less leaves removed... 

View attachment DSC_0020.JPG


View attachment DSC_0024.JPG


View attachment DSC_0001.JPG


View attachment DSC_0003.JPG


View attachment DSC_0005.JPG


View attachment DSC_0015.JPG


View attachment DSC_0012.JPG


View attachment DSC_0008.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice my friend.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 10, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice my friend.



Danka  :48:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 10, 2016)

santa's helper killing it.......... 

View attachment santa.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 10, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> santa's helper killing it..........
> 
> View attachment 239811



LOL   :lama: YEEEEHAAAA!!! :lama:

how does santa make it down the chimney with such big sacks of nug?

thanks bro  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2016)

JAAM, hi, go post those beautiful shots in the new bud of the month..only if you want. they are beautiful.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 10, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> JAAM, hi, go post those beautiful shots in the new bud of the month..only if you want. they are beautiful.



thanks Rosie...  Ill be sure to get a nice pic before these ladies come down for BPOTM...  they have a couple weeks left and those pics under the HPS are crappy...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2016)

Hush, that is a pretty big difference. Thank you for a doing a side by side. 

 Jaam, nice to know about the differences in sativa and indica and some defoliation. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2016)

Jaam is kicking butt as usual.  Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh yeah that's what I'm talking about right there. I think you are right about the Indicas being more able to use that technique than the Sativas. Very nice field-o-budz


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 10, 2016)

I enjoy sitting on the fence with this technique.  I think that the timing of when to cut would be important.  I wonder if this is used with outdoor grows?


----------



## sopappy (Dec 11, 2016)

screwdriver said:


> I enjoy sitting on the fence with this technique.  I think that the timing of when to cut would be important.  I wonder if this is used with outdoor grows?



Yup, timing is big. Also, they have to recover each time you nip at them.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 11, 2016)

screwdriver said:


> I enjoy sitting on the fence with this technique.  I think that the timing of when to cut would be important.  I wonder if this is used with outdoor grows?



I start removing leaves in veg...  not a lot of leaves just large ones that will block lower buds sites that should produce...  I usually trim/top/defol  3-4 times from veg up to week 2 of flower...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 5, 2017)

Well I am sad to say that I won't be able to do a final tally between the 2 Pineapple chunk plants.  I did something real stupid and caught my building on fire back last week. :doh: Ironically enough, it wasn't anything I had set up, it came from a candle that I used to light wood dowels for lighting my bowls. I forgot to blow out the candle. I lost everything within the space that wasn't sitting on the floor. I was fortunate to not lose the whole building. I was also lucky enough to not lose any of my bud that was in the jars already. Hopefully that will carry me until I can get it rebuilt.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 5, 2017)

Forgot to attach a pic. 

View attachment IMG_20161227_090008112_HDR.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Jan 5, 2017)

Hushpuppy said:


> Well I am sad to say that I won't be able to do a final tally between the 2 Pineapple chunk plants.  I did something real stupid and caught my building on fire back last week. :doh: Ironically enough, it wasn't anything I had set up, it came from a candle that I used to light wood dowels for lighting my bowls. I forgot to blow out the candle. I lost everything within the space that wasn't sitting on the floor. I was fortunate to not lose the whole building. I was also lucky enough to not lose any of my bud that was in the jars already. Hopefully that will carry me until I can get it rebuilt.



omigawd, my worst nightmare. 
Good to hear from you and much relieved, talk about a horseshoe up your ***, from the looks of that picture, that could have been a lot worse.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 5, 2017)

too bad but paps right. could be so much worse. i caught my bedroom on fire with a candle that burned down to the wooden base when i was about 17.


----------



## zem (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeez HP I am glad that you are well, I have seen couple of fires started with forgotten candles, once I had a small table burn and extinguish itself while I was sleeping, I always have open windows so i did not suffocate. Another time I saw a whole bedroom burnt down after a candle was forgotten below a pic of St. Mary, the pic caught fire and started it, the whole room next to it was black as well as the hallway lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah it could've been ALOT worse as I am in a non-legal state. And right behind the back wall in that pic is the other side of my building with a lot of tools and storage. I was very lucky to have a neighbor who knows and understands my situation, as he came over and put out the fire, and didn't call 911.

I am very bummed about it but I can fix it back and be back in the bushes before summer. The thing I hate the most is that I lost the Pineapple Chunk phenotype that I had only in clone.


----------



## yarddog (Jan 6, 2017)

Wow hushpuppy.   Thats scary stuff man.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 6, 2017)

Hushpuppy said:


> Yeah it could've been ALOT worse as I am in a non-legal state. And right behind the back wall in that pic is the other side of my building with a lot of tools and storage. I was very lucky to have a neighbor who knows and understands my situation, as he came over and put out the fire, and didn't call 911.
> 
> I am very bummed about it but I can fix it back and be back in the bushes before summer. The thing I hate the most is that I lost the Pineapple Chunk phenotype that I had only in clone.



if u start a gofundme page, lol, i will send u a couple of my favorite fem seeds.. if u can pm me, (really), with a safe addy pup....    sorry for your loss


----------



## sopappy (Jan 7, 2017)

Hushpuppy said:


> Yeah it could've been ALOT worse as I am in a non-legal state. And right behind the back wall in that pic is the other side of my building with a lot of tools and storage. I was very lucky to have a neighbor who knows and understands my situation, as he came over and put out the fire, and didn't call 911.
> 
> I am very bummed about it but I can fix it back and be back in the bushes before summer. The thing I hate the most is that I lost the Pineapple Chunk phenotype that I had only in clone.



Now I'm positive about the horseshoe. Do you have homeowner's insurance? 
I cancelled mine because I figure they won't pay for any claims in here anyways when they find the grow op.

Get some detectors, HP, no more candles, use a BBQ lighter 
hope the seed thing with GH works out


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 8, 2017)

That sucks.  Sorry about your headache.  On a positive note,  a little paint and a bulldozer and you'd be up and running in no time.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 9, 2017)

I do have homeowners ins, but I don't think I will be filing a claim this time :doh:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

:rofl:
Yes i would like to claim my weed and equipment got destroyed. Whats my deductible.


----------

